# no connection, dhcpcd doesnt run at all

## lnthai2002

I installed gentoo from stage 2. At the kernel config step, i compile my network card as a loadable module(sis900)

In the /etc/conf.d/net i have:

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

This is my problem

When i boot my comp using the install CD, i have to do 

dhcpcd eth0

to get network connection(take 10-20 sec)

However, after completed the installation process. i reboot my comp, nothing is wrong except:

runnning dhcpcd ...              [!!]

and i dont have connection. I did try 

dhcpcd eth0

but it doesnt seems that dhcpcd is running(the promt is returned in notime), no error and NO CONNECTION  :Sad: 

I did try to config the network manually in /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.102 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255" )

but i still can't connect

lsmod shows that sis900 is loaded

ifconfig -a show

eth0 ...(too long, i cant write, but it did show my ethernet card without configuration: all fields are zeros)

I read many dhcpcd error topic but i cant find anyone have similar problem(no error, just doesnt run)

Please help

----------

## flakzeus

Maybe this is a stupid question, but did you emerge dhcpcd when you did the install?

If so, another thing I would check is while on the livecd do an lsmod and see if the sis900 is loaded. It may be that it is suppose to be using a different driver.

Sorry to be so basic here, but sometimes I forget these steps.

----------

## lnthai2002

thanks for the hint, but i did emerge dhcpcd. I also emegered gentoolkit and check the availibility of dhcpcd:

equery list dhcpcd

and equery conform that dhcpcd has been installed

What do u mean by livecd use different driver for sis900?

I i did lsmod from the livecd and see that sis900 and alot of other module are loaded(sata, ide ...) but somehow in my installed gentoo lsmod only give one outcome: sis900

----------

## flakzeus

Have you checked your logs to see if there is any useful information in there in regards to the dhcpcd failing on bootup?

----------

## dwblas

Another stupid question, you have networking and ethernet support compiled into the kernel correct?

----------

## lnthai2002

I have sis900 compiled as loadable module in the kernel config file. Networking also supported, however, i am not sure it i need something else supported besides tcp/ip in the kernel since it's the only one protocol i enable in the kernel(with IPv6 too)

----------

## lnthai2002

I forgot to mention that i am a newbie so i dont know how to install and check log. I did follow the log system installation from the handbook but i dont know how it run.

----------

## dwblas

Try this: grep ETHER /usr/src/linux/.config

It should give you something like

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

If not, then you have to enable ethernet in your kernel, you may have it as a module now.  Also, since you compiled your card as a module, you have to load that module.  I don't know why you would want it as a module and not in the kernel since you will you use it every time you boot.  Anyway, after you boot, key in dmesg and look at the output.  I assume that you want to configure the kernel yourself, and so don't want genkernel to do all of this for you, although it might be a good idea to let genkernel create a kernel for you that works and then try these things on another kernel for the experience.

----------

## truekaiser

you can add me to the group of people who are experencing problems with dhcp of any kind.

for me it's slow on the normal wired interface and non-working on the wireless interfaces.

yes everything that i need to have the interface run is compiled in.

yes i have all the config files.

it just plain does not want to work on the wireless interface. it starts up sits there for a minute or so and then shuts off.

edit: got it working again.

here is a tip, ignore the part of the handbook that tells you what to put on in '/etc/conf.d/net' leave it blank and it will work most of the time.

and some advice for the handbook dev's. maybe you should test to see if somthing works before puting it in there, you know just to continue to give the illusion that you know what your talking about   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lnthai2002

 *dwblas wrote:*   

> Try this: grep ETHER /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> It should give you something like
> 
> CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y
> ...

 

Thansk for the suggestion, but the output of grep ETHER /usr/src/linux/.config is

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

so i guess there isnothing wrong with the kernel config file, BUT my network STILL DOESN'T WORK  :Sad: 

I did make sis900 loaded automatically at boot time and i see it loaded at boot time. lsmod also confim that:

sis900

But there is something wrong with the device since /var/log/everything/current shows:

Nov 14 04:07:57 [rc-scripts] WARNING:  "metalog" has already been 

started.

Nov 14 04:07:57 [rc-scripts] ERROR:  wrong args. (  starts / starts )

Nov 14 04:07:57 [rc-scripts] Usage: metalog { start|stop|restart|pause|zap }

Nov 14 04:07:57 [rc-scripts] metalog without arguments for full help

Nov 14 04:08:27 [rc-scripts] WARNING:  "metalog" has already been started.

Nov 14 04:08:27 [rc-scripts] ERROR:  wrong args. (  it / it )

Nov 14 04:08:27 [rc-scripts] Usage: metalog { start|stop|restart|pause|zap }

Nov 14 04:08:27 [rc-scripts] metalog without arguments for full help

Nov 14 04:09:30 [shutdown] shutting down for system reboot

Nov 14 11:12:06 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 Sat Nov 5 18:01:28 MST 2005

Nov 14 11:12:23 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Nov 14 11:14:43 [dhcpcd] dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy_

Nov 14 11:16:48 [shutdown] shutting down for system reboot

Nov 14 11:16:48 [init] Switching to runlevel: 6

Nov 14 11:17:38 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 Sat Nov 5 18:01:28 MST 2005

Nov 14 11:17:39 [rc-scripts] Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

Nov 14 11:17:39 [dhcpcd] dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy_

Nov 14 11:17:47 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Nov 14 11:19:57 [kernel] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Nov 14 11:19:57 [kernel] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Nov 14 11:24:03 [shutdown] shutting down for system reboot

Nov 14 11:24:03 [init] Switching to runlevel: 6

Nov 14 11:33:13 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 Sat Nov 5 18:01:28 MST 2005

Nov 14 11:33:13 [ieee1394.agent] ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Nov 14 11:33:14 [rc-scripts] Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

Nov 14 11:33:14 [dhcpcd] dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy_

Nov 14 11:33:50 [login(pam_unix)] check pass; user unknown

Nov 14 11:33:50 [login(pam_unix)] authentication failure; logname=LOGIN uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/tty1 ruser= rhost= 

Nov 14 11:33:52 [login] FAILED LOGIN 1 FROM /dev/tty1 FOR UNKNOWN, Authentication failure

Nov 14 11:33:59 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Nov 14 11:36:29 [shutdown] shutting down for system reboot

Nov 14 11:36:29 [init] Switching to runlevel: 6

Nov 14 11:39:05 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 Sat Nov 5 18:01:28 MST 2005

Nov 14 11:39:05 [ieee1394.agent] ... no drivers for IEEE1394 product 0x/0x/0x

Nov 14 11:39:06 [dhcpcd] dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy_

Nov 14 11:39:25 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Nov 14 11:42:27 [kernel] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Nov 14 11:42:27 [kernel] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Why does the device busy when nothing use it? It cant start!!!!!

Please help

----------

## UberLord

Maybe it's because eth0 on your box is a firewire (ieee1394) device and not the ethernet device you think it is? At least, that's the impression I get from your log

----------

## lnthai2002

but in my fedora:

/sbin/ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:18:ED:1D:1F

          inet addr:192.168.2.102  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:18ff:feed:1d1f/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:11951 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10869 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:8914338 (8.5 MiB)  TX bytes:1430203 (1.3 MiB)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x9800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:6720 (6.5 KiB)  TX bytes:6720 (6.5 KiB)

So how can it be firewire?

----------

## UberLord

 *lnthai2002 wrote:*   

> but in my fedora:
> 
> /sbin/ifconfig
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:18:ED:1D:1F
> ...

 

Because in your gentoo the the ieee1394 module got loaded before your nic driver? Check that ifconfig -a does not report an eth1

----------

## lnthai2002

the output of ifconfig -a is:

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr E6:8B:C6:BD:2F:86  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:18:ED:1D:1F  

          BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x9800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

I dont know what dummy0 is but i did try:

dhcpcd dummy0

it took 2 min to return the promt, then i check /var/log/everything/current, the last error is: timeout waithing for the correct IP from DHCP (or something similar to that)

dhcpcd eth0

returns the promt immediately.

I did comment out the sis900 in /etc/modules_autoload.d/kernel_2.6 and after reboot, the sis900 still loaded so i guess there must be something invoke the kernel to load sis900. This is the output of lsmod after i comment out sis900 in module_autoload/kernel_2.6:

Module                  Size  Used by

bttv                  153872  0 

video_buf              17924  1 bttv

firmware_class          7936  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9096  1 bttv

v4l2_common             4864  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4104  1 bttv

tveeprom               10640  1 bttv

i2c_core               17552  3 bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

videodev                7424  1 bttv

sis900                 18432  0 

ohci1394               32564  0 

What else can i try? It's been a week since i install gentoo and the network problem till persist

----------

## dwblas

From a search on IEEE 1394 I found this:

 *Quote:*   

> But it's easy to fix, as another person pointed out: 
> 
> rmmod eth1394 
> 
> modprobe tulip <-- for me 
> ...

 

So it looks like you have to remove the 1394 module, note that it is identified as ethernet, eth1394, on this person's system, then modprobe your ethernet net card, etc.  If that doesn't work, search the forums some more.

----------

## lnthai2002

As you can see from lsmod outcome, i dont have eth1394. Moreover, i dont know what is the tulip module. Can you send me the address of the thread that your read?

Thanks

----------

## crashoverride659

hey lnthai2002 do you have a screen name for aim for any other instant messanger if so post it or private message it to me

ill see if i can help, seeing as i did have the same prob  :Wink: 

----------

## lnthai2002

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Maybe it's because eth0 on your box is a firewire (ieee1394) device and not the ethernet device you think it is? At least, that's the impression I get from your log

 

I dont see any connection between ieee1394 and eth0 according to the log, can U please explain? I want to  learn how to understand the linux log files too

----------

## UberLord

Well, you have ieee1394 errors - but a closer inspection leads me to believe you don't have any ieee1394 kernel drivers installed.

Have you tried another dhcp client, like say pump, udhcpc or dhclient?

----------

## lnthai2002

It doesnt matter which dhcp daemon i use, eth0 is always reported busy. If i compile ieee1493 as a module a load it automatically using /etc/modules_autoload.d/kernel-2.6, before loading sis900 will it be ok?

----------

## UberLord

Won't hurt.

----------

